# Are there any more brewers in the Goulburn Valley, Vic?



## VP Brewing (25/3/14)

Just wondering if there are any home brewers in the goulburn valley..... Would be good to be able to organise a get together every so often for a case swap or a few beers.
I do all grain BIAB with a mate, reardo, a fair bit and like everyone on here we love making and drinking beer....
Thought there must be a few more in the Shepparton area.
The local home brew shop doesn't think there are that many but we figure that most brewers that have graduated from kit beers and have gone to all grain get thier grain direct from Melb like we do.....


----------



## Spiesy (26/3/14)

My old man, John Spies, is in Shepparton, and an AG brewer.


----------



## Spiesy (26/3/14)

As for LHBS, you talking about Phillips Winery?


----------



## Whiteferret (26/3/14)

Hi longlost,
I'm in the Katandra West/Marionvale area. I do Biab. I just got a pm from Reado and have replied to him. Hopefully there are some other brewers around that chime in. At my work there are a couple of guys who are doing kits but aren't really interested in taking it any further.
Yeah I get all my stuff from out of the area too when I asked at Phillips about 4 years ago about AG they said no one really does that around here and the prices from memory were about $6-7/kg and they didn't seem interested at all in getting some in.


----------



## reardo (26/3/14)

Yea, i'm in Kialla Lakes. Yea it is Phillips. Went in there yesterday to see if they knew of any All Grain brewers and he could only think of 3 in the GV area that he knew of.

I saw the xmas in July case swap thread, and we thought, Longlostbelgian, that doing something similar here around the GV could be good, if there was enough interest.

Anyhow, I'm keen. Just about to keg a Dr Smurtos Golden ale, and about to brew a Krolsch, then get a couple of porters ready for winter.


----------



## VP Brewing (26/3/14)

It's good to know there is at least a couple more out there. 
Since there doesn't look like shepp has a brewing club or anything of the like, we might get the ball rolling and start one up.
Nothing serious, even getting together 2 or 3 times a year to share around some of our brews. 
If anyone knows more people that would be interested point them in mine or Reardo's direction ( via AHB for now) and hopefully we can get something good happening around here. 
White ferret, do you keg, bottle or drink it straight out of the fermenter like Reardo does?
Spiesy would ur old man be interested in that? 
Cheers, Paul


----------



## Spiesy (26/3/14)

longlostbelgian said:


> It's good to know there is at least a couple more out there.
> Since there doesn't look like shepp has a brewing club or anything of the like, we might get the ball rolling and start one up.
> Nothing serious, even getting together 2 or 3 times a year to share around some of our brews.
> If anyone knows more people that would be interested point them in mine or Reardo's direction ( via AHB for now) and hopefully we can get something good happening around here.
> ...


He may be.

If you go down that road, putting a flyer up and/or leaving pamphlets @ Phillo's would be a good idea.


----------



## Whiteferret (26/3/14)

reardo said:


> Yea, i'm in Kialla Lakes. Yea it is Phillips. Went in there yesterday to see if they knew of any All Grain brewers and he could only think of 3 in the GV area that he knew of.
> 
> I saw the xmas in July case swap thread, and we thought, Longlostbelgian, that doing something similar here around the GV could be good, if there was enough interest.
> 
> Anyhow, I'm keen. Just about to keg a Dr Smurtos Golden ale, and about to brew a Krolsch, then get a couple of porters ready for winter.


Its well worth going to the vic case swap if you can get away. Lots of fellow brewers brewing, talking about brewing,tasting others beers and having a good time. Not as worrying as what happens at the interstate ones or so I've heard. h34r:



longlostbelgian said:


> It's good to know there is at least a couple more out there.
> Since there doesn't look like shepp has a brewing club or anything of the like, we might get the ball rolling and start one up.
> Nothing serious, even getting together 2 or 3 times a year to share around some of our brews.
> If anyone knows more people that would be interested point them in mine or Reardo's direction ( via AHB for now) and hopefully we can get something good happening around here.
> ...


Sounds good.
I mainly keg with leftovers going into 1.5L grolsch bottles.
And yes i drink out of the fermentor, usually a pint while I'm kegging, hydro samples just aren't big enough for a proper taste. :lol:


----------



## VP Brewing (27/3/14)

Good Stuff!
I'm on my third kegging setup which is a kegerator and use a blichmanns beer gun to fill up stubbies if im going anywhere. 
Reardo made a facebook page today, Goulburn Valley Homebrewers, which might make it a bit easier for some people to get in touch with us.
I'm brewing a kolsch this Saturday so i will take some pics and put them on there.


Also there is a beer launch for Dainton Brewery at Noble Monks tomorrow night which might be worth having a look.

Cheers, Paul


----------



## real_beer (27/3/14)

Why not try the same approach as used in 'Field Of Dreams'?

"BREW BEER and they will come"

Minus the dead guys though.


----------



## Spiesy (28/3/14)

longlostbelgian said:


> Also there is a beer launch for Dainton Brewery at Noble Monks tomorrow night which might be worth having a look.


Interesting. I'm heading up tonight, but prob won't be there until 8pm. 

What time is it running till?


----------



## reardo (28/3/14)

Spiesy said:


> Interesting. I'm heading up tonight, but prob won't be there until 8pm.
> 
> What time is it running till?


On the Dainton Family Brewery Facebook site, free beer sampling from 7pm to 8pm, or until they run out, but all beer available at the venue all night long


----------



## Toper (28/3/14)

I'd be keen to see what happens re some sort of club.Shepp born and bred but a lttle up the road at the moment.Many years ago a club tried to form in Shepp but there just seemed to be a lack of interest and it faded into the netherworld sadly.Like most/all GV all grainers I've always purchased supplies from Melbourne,Phillips pricing strategy leaves a little to be desired.


----------



## Spiesy (28/3/14)

toper01 said:


> I'd be keen to see what happens re some sort of club.Shepp born and bred but a lttle up the road at the moment.Many years ago a club tried to form in Shepp but there just seemed to be a lack of interest and it faded into the netherworld sadly.Like most/all GV all grainers I've always purchased supplies from Melbourne,Phillips pricing strategy leaves a little to be desired.


Shep bred here. I'll word the old man up about this possible brew club when I see him tonight.


----------



## VP Brewing (1/4/14)

There has been a Facebook page set up for Goulburn Valley Homebrewers so feel free to put up some photos of your beer, brewing beer, your brewery, chook shed or whatever you feel like. 
Cheers.


----------



## kazrodau (18/6/14)

Sticking my hand up as a brewer but i dont think im in your league here as im still a kit brewer more so as have never had the chance to meet someone to help and show me the way

Rowdy Rod


----------



## VP Brewing (18/6/14)

Not a problem mate. I brewed with kits for 5 or 6 years and made a lot of good beers. The jump from kits to AG is not that far, but well worth it. And it costs stuff all to get into it. Are you in shepp?


----------



## kazrodau (19/6/14)

I am in the Greater City of Picola  :chug:


----------



## VP Brewing (19/6/14)

What sort of beer do you make? Supermarket coopers can and brew enhancer 1 was always a cheap winner for me. I think it was $16 for a batch.


----------



## kazrodau (14/7/14)

Yeah coopers with the number 2 brew enhancer. Also i do homebrew sprits. Would like to see a AGB setup so can then be able to ask question about it


----------



## heyhey (8/8/14)

I'd like to call myself a brewer in the Goulburn Valley, but alas, I have only done one brew since moving here, so can't really call myself a brewer here yet. The HERMS is taking a lot longer than I wanted it to


----------



## VP Brewing (9/8/14)

Just spending too much time being a darts shark and taking my $5 Darcy?


----------



## heyhey (6/7/15)

Bumpedy bump bump

Sooo who's around the area nowadays?


----------



## Spiesy (7/7/15)

Shepresent.


----------



## VP Brewing (7/7/15)

Still here mate. I'm still brewing about once a month or whenever I get some keg room. Reardo hasn't brewed for a few months. Still pretty quiet here though unfortunately.


----------



## heyhey (7/7/15)

I'm also usually brewing 1-2 times a month at the moment now. Just picked up some more kegs from Wodonga the other day so will need to get them filled soon. 

I'm trying to source bulk honey to get some meads going, but most market retailers are making it difficult to get.


----------



## Tropico (7/7/15)

Hey Guys,

I am in the area as well. Came down from FNQ a couple of years ago, don't know how long I may stay.

So damn cold, definitely the weather to do Lagers.

Cheers


----------



## heyhey (7/7/15)

Where abouts are you Tropico?


----------



## Tropico (7/7/15)

Hey heyhey,

In Shepp


----------



## VP Brewing (7/7/15)

Tropico said:


> So damn cold


Best time of the year mate! 

Heyhey, you got that HERMS going yet?


----------



## Whiteferret (7/7/15)

I'm still here haven't done a lot of brews lately, Must do more. Just been to the Vic case swap it was awesome. Heads up I'm tentatively putting my hand up for hosting the Xmas in July for 2016.


----------



## heyhey (7/7/15)

VP Brewing said:


> Best time of the year mate!
> 
> Heyhey, you got that HERMS going yet?


Yep HERMS is a goer, done about 8-10 brews in it so far. SOOOO much better even though I've still got a few tweeks to make to the system.

I currently have the HERMS setup going, ferm fridge, lager fridge, keg fridge and a bar fridge in the shed. This is a pic from the last brew day






I've got about 8 brews to do in the next few months for various friends events, so I'm trying to get some updates done to the brew rig ASAP. I need a better bench as the current one is actually supposed to be my welding bench and my PIDs seem to overshoot slightly so I need to sort that out properly (looking to ditch PID and just go Arduino/RasPi temp control). Plus because it's all hard plumbed its a PITA to clean so I'll be welding on some tri-clover to get it easier to run.

I might have to organise a brew day at my place one weekend.


----------



## VP Brewing (7/7/15)

Cool. Pm me when ur brewing and I'll see if I can swing past. I'm running a recirculated BIAB setup at the moment. Do double batches most of the time.


----------



## heyhey (9/9/15)

Soooo...... I'm thinking a brew day


----------



## VP Brewing (9/9/15)

Cool mate let me know when and I'll see if I can come have a look. 
I'm brewing a double batch of Kölsch on Friday. Will hopefully use half of it for the vic Xmas case swap. Just got the yeast starter on the stir plate.


----------



## VP Brewing (9/9/15)

How did that fancy pants clone go? My black IPA in sensational.


----------



## heyhey (9/9/15)

Not too bad. A 19L keg went to a wedding on Saturday and was gone in 2 hours. Great feedback from it. And the keg I brewed for myself had the last pour tonight which prompted me to bump this thread


----------



## Bucks (30/7/16)

Gday fellas I'm in the area, you boys still about?


----------



## VP Brewing (30/7/16)

Yeah mate there's a few around.


----------



## Bucks (30/7/16)

Glad to hear, where do you boys get your all grain supplies from?


----------



## VP Brewing (30/7/16)

Normally cheeky peak in wodonga or somewhere in Melb. Have heard rumours that AG supplies will be available in shepp soonish.


----------



## Bucks (30/7/16)

Cheers VP have to keep an eye out for ya


----------



## VP Brewing (30/7/16)

There is a few AG blokes around here now. Normally someone brewing most weekends. Where are you located?


----------



## Bucks (31/7/16)

Euroa mate


----------



## reardo (21/8/16)

That rumour ended up being just that, unfortunately. Cheeky leak seem the best atm


----------

